# exterior door trim removal



## boyfriendmechanic (Aug 2, 2007)

Harsh New England winters have taken their toll on our 02 allroad, there is a 1" line of rust bubbles just above the shiny trim on the drivers door. How do I get the chrome (or is it aluminum) nerf bar off of the car? There are 4 or 5 torx screws on the bottom of the door and two philips screws (one at each end) visible. If I took out all the screws I could see am I being too ginger with it or is there more hardware connecting the trim to the car? It is not coming off.


----------



## whitefish (Nov 13, 2003)

I think audi covers rust for 10 years go to the dealer


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: exterior door trim removal (boyfriendmechanic)*

I have not removed the Aluminum Door Blades myself. For some reason I believe that after re moval of all the hardware you mentioned, the inner clips are a slide on type, so you will need to either slide the door blade fore or aft.
I am with "whitefish" on the rust warranty by Audi.


----------

